# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Quick recharge?

## ChasBidd

Any recommendations for 3 - 4 nights?  EASILY accessable from PVD.  January 2014.  Sunny, warm, laid back.

SBH is too far and $$ for what I am looking for now. 

C.

----------


## noel

Charleston, SC?
May not be warm enough.

----------


## marybeth

What about Florida?  We visited Naples in October, it's great.  Beautiful, upscale, cute town area and nice beaches.

----------


## julianne

I second MaryBeth's Naples recommendation. Don't know about flights from Providence but the Fort Myers Airport is an easy --around 25 miles---straight shot to Naples. Excellent, long beachfront with access at every Avenue, many good restaurants, friendly vibe. Not super hot--mid 70's---but certainly better than the frozen north unless you like skiing!

----------


## MIke R

we really enjoyed spending a few days in Martins neighborhood in Long Boat key Florida last year

----------


## sbhlvr

Even though I love Ron and Martin's stomping grounds, it may not be warm enough. The tropical zone doesn't reach that far. I'd go to Sanibel/Captiva or the Naples Bonita area.

----------


## PIRATE40

> Even though I love Ron and Martin's stomping grounds, it may not be warm enough. The tropical zone doesn't reach that far. I'd go to Sanibel/Captiva or the Naples Bonita area.



Carol's right....the next tropical zone starts around Naples....We left Sarasota Friday--it was 58...landed Key West 1.5 hours later and it was 74.....I will take Key West over Naples to insure sun and warmth....Atlanta has several direct flights every day......

----------

